# Let's see those restored Schwinns



## Tony M (May 7, 2021)

My 1951 B6 
Restoration done by Bob U


----------



## Tony M (May 7, 2021)




----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2021)

Really nice bike Tony, did you do the work? either way it's beautiful. Love the blue.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 7, 2021)

To be clear "restored" means back to original condition or as close as it can get?


----------



## Tony M (May 7, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Really nice bike Tony, did you do the work? either way it's beautiful. Love the blue.



Thank you ! My bike was restored by Bob U


----------



## Schwinn lover (May 7, 2021)

Here is a Hornet I did not bad for a amiture novice.


----------



## cyclingday (May 7, 2021)

1939 Autocycle Deluxe, by Bob Uszaszi.


----------



## DonChristie (May 7, 2021)

41 Dx done by me 10 plus yrs ago.


----------



## Tony M (May 7, 2021)

1980 CRUISER 5 
Restored by me


----------



## Xlobsterman (May 7, 2021)

Before





After


----------



## PlasticNerd (May 7, 2021)

Here’s a 46 I restored in the mid 90s


----------



## Freqman1 (May 7, 2021)

1941 Autocycle restored by my dad and me. V/r Shawn

Before




After


----------



## B607 (May 8, 2021)

'41 Schwinn BA-97.  Speedway badge. (Louisville Cycle Supply)  Upgraded to BA-107.  Gary


----------



## Goldenrod1 (May 8, 2021)

First place in the World of Wheels--Chicago.  Pacemaker Schwinn Whizzer behind it.  My friend bought it off a kid that had it run over by a backing out dad.  Damn kids too lazy to put it in the garage.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 9, 2021)

Here is a 5 speed Corvette that I restored a few years ago. The paint was shot and the fenders were dented up pretty well. Chrome was still in great shape.


----------



## FICHT 150 (May 9, 2021)

1959 Tiger, before and after.
I bought this from a dude who was in the middle of losing his house in the mortgage fiasco. I was, in fact, laid off from work, but, knew I was going back to work. He wasn’t. He had rounded up all the decals, and some decent parts, but, was unemployed, had some nasty health issue we didn’t get into, and was having a hard time being in the same room with his wife.
I felt really crummy walking the bike out to my station wagon, and told him so. He told me, “Just finish it, I’ll be thrilled if you get it done”. I did. I deviated from stock with the crash bar seat, a chrome kick stand with a rubber thingy for the bike to lean on, and that red and gold Schwinn decal on the seat post. My bike, my work, don’t like it, tough.
I lost track of the guy, hope he sees the photos I’ve posted several times here, and elsewhere. 
Ted


----------



## deepsouth (May 9, 2021)

1935 Cycleplane 






Before and after


----------



## bobcycles (May 9, 2021)

Here's a couple I knocked out from a few years back...
a fully restored 1941 Schwinn cantilever BA607 black and ivory autocycle.
and a 1936 Schwinn Motorbike in dark red and that darker cream you don't see too often,
 both built to spec and order by a local collector


----------



## Tony M (May 16, 2021)

My 1946 Schwinn BA -107
Restoration done by Dave Erickson


----------



## 1817cent (May 17, 2021)

36 Deluxe Autocycle.


----------



## 1817cent (May 17, 2021)

1935 Aerocycle


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (May 22, 2021)

This is the only picture I have of mine…


----------

